# allihies heaven



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

just had to hop on the forum to say (after a few murphys) - i'm down in allihies again for the bank holiday weekend - the site is buzzing and the kids have just fallen asleep... is there anywhere as perfect as here?

chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there Chris,
Hope you are having a great time in Allihies. What a place!
We spent nearly two weeks there during the hot summer of 1995, staying in a hostel there and have the most marvellous memories. It is such an awesome place, wild, far away and very different.
It is certainly a long way to go (though not as far from Bantry). It is one of the few places that we would probably have to do in two days.
Enjoy and tell us more about it sometime on the forum.
They say that only the determined tourists make it that far!

Ca


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm back at home now, but my wife has pinched the van and taken the kids back down there. once you've been you just can't stay away.

the site is basic - no ehu - but there is a room where you can charge your battery if required.

there are 4 fields in which you can park - I use the main one overlooking the beach. I use that one 'cos its great for the kids.

there's none of the usual site restrictions - camp fires are allowed, as are dogs.

it's all pretty free and easy - the other 3 fields are quieter if you want peace and quiet and amazing views of the bay.

there are mainly caravans on the site with a lot of "corkonians" spending the whole summer there.

prices are reasonable - €6 per adult and €3 per child.

activites include - fishing from the pier, swimming in the sea, walking up to the village (10 mins) to enjoy one of the 3 pubs. there is hill walking to view the copper mines (from where the sand for the massive beach came), a copper mine museum and a scuba diving instruction.

within short driving distance are the cable car to dursey island, the bhuddist retreat at droghzen beara, the town of castletownbere and the village of eyries.

not sure what else to say apart from you have to go there.

chris


----------

